# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen..

## rosamimosa

Ik ben venlafaxine aan het afbouwen. Nu 3 jaar gebruikt en wil stoppen omdat het goed gaat en een kinderwens heb. Het lijkt me fijn om ervaringen uit te wisselen.

----------

